# Ameracauna eggs



## kklove2018 (Jan 26, 2013)

I would love to get an Ameracauna in the spring. I have heard That not all of them lay blue or colored eggs. How do I pick one that will lay colored eggs?


----------



## jessejames (Jan 28, 2013)

I have several green eggers. I have heard of them to have the nick name " Easter Eggers " If I am not mistaken mine are Araucanas very similar to those you speak of.


----------



## chasenjaymerrell (Feb 19, 2013)

Easter eggers, Ameracaunas, and Aracaunas are all seperate breeds. I raise wheaten/blue wheaten ameracaunas, and could not be happier with them. Easter eggers are hatchery birds (usually an ameracauna/Rhode Island Red Cross). They do not breed true like ameracaunas. They will have green and blue tinted eggs, while the ameracauna lays strictly blue. Aracaunas are a different breed entirely, often referred to as "rumpless".


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

I was at a show and the so called Black Ameraucana that won, laid a green egg right before the judges came through, that bird won. It was at Ohio National Poultry show. So goes to show some people cheat. I have a White EE that lays a beautiful large blue egg, better than my Lavender AM's who lay small blue eggs. I am breeding my Lavenders and soon will also be breeding Wheaten Am's. They are young right now and I need to obtain a few more eggs to get a few more. 
If you are looking for large colored eggs then I would say go with the EE's you can get a variety of color of personable birds that are friendly and talkative. I love the EE's they are also good moms. I just went with the Am's so I can use with making my Olive eggers.


----------

